# booster mon vieux iMac (2008)



## kanako (15 Avril 2015)

Salut à tous,
tout est dans le titre,
je suis un peu une revenante sur ces forums (qui ont tout changé wahou), donc un peu paumée…
Aujourd'hui, j'ai à nouveau besoin de vos lumières.

Mon vieux iMac de 2008 a besoin d'être reboosté à fond, je ne sais pas trop ce qui est faisable… 
Au magasin on m'a dit que je ferais mieux d'en racheter un nouveau (grrrr)
Moi je pensais plutôt : 
changer le DD (il parait que plus ils sont vieux plus ils sont lents… même si c'est un 7200 tours / minutes… y a pas moyen de le "rénover" ? Sinon quel nouveau disque dur ? Un truc qui dure me plairait bien…) 
et la RAM (mais il me semblait que seulement une des 2 barrettes est remplaçable, je ne sais plus trop, alors passer à 4Go, peut-être pour être parallèle, c'est mieux non ?), autre chose ? (carte graphique ?)
Y a-t-il des limites ?

J'ai un (très) petit budget, enfin ça me dérange pas d'investir quand même mais c'est limité quoi. Quels est le bon rapport investissement rentabilité ? 
Et je me demande bien comment m'y prendre (pas d'un point de vue technique) pour les sauvegarde, je n'ai pas du tout de time machine… je suppose que je peux tout copier sur un disque externe ? Du coup faut que je m'en trouve un. J'ai quelques vieux disques, mais sont-ils fiables après autant d'années ? Ça vaut le coup si je rachète un nouveau disque d'utiliser un des ports firewire (800) ?

Pour le moment je n'ose plus trop faire de mise à jour parce qu'il est vraiment devenu super lent, même si j'avais été forcé d'installer SL puis Maveric en septembre dernier parce qu'il ne supportait plus flash player et s'est mis à avoir divers bugs relous… Faut dire qu'il est un peu mal entretenu :/ (honte)
Jusqu'où je peux aller dans les mises à jours système ? (d'autant que j'ai des vieux programmes genre la CS4, et j'aimerais bien qu'ils puissent encore tourner dessus)

iMac 20 pouces, début 2008
Identifiant du modèle iMac8,1
Processeur  2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire  3 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Graphisme  ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT 128 Mo
Logiciel  OS X 10.9.5 (13F1066)

Voilà voilà, 
merci d'avance pour vos réponses et conseils (si jamais vous avez des idées)…


----------



## Fiffi (17 Avril 2015)

Mon iMac est de 2008 aussi.
Je suis tombé en panne de disque dur, je l'ai fait changer contre un 7200 tours de 1 To et j'ai rajouté de la mémoire (5go).
Et il fonctionne à merveille Avec la dernière version Yosemite 10.3.3


----------



## CBi (18 Avril 2015)

A mon avis, la première chose à faire, simple, c'est augmenter la RAM = 
le Mac 8,1 supporte jusqu'à 6Go. 130$ sur OWC pour être au max.
Ensuite, changer le disque dur (mais là il faut ouvrir, c'est plus compliqué à faire soi même, mais reste faisable) =
le choix étant entre la performance = un SSD de 480 Go adapté à ta machine est à 227$ chez OWC
et la capacité = compter moins de 90$ pour 2To 

Le disque dur externe est une bonne option si tu as beaucoup de choses à ranger/conserver, et si un "fil à la patte" ne te gêne pas. Il y a une petite contrainte à travailler sur 2 volumes séparés, mais qui est vraiment minime. 
Et effectivement dans ce cas, un boîtier externe connecté en Firewire est la meilleure solution.


----------



## kanako (21 Avril 2015)

Oh je n'avais pas vu vos 2 réponses, merci Fiffi et CBi !

Ok donc c'est bien ce que je pensais. Je pense que je vais changer mon disque interne, c'est un peu de travail mais moins relou qu'avoir toujours un disque externe connecté. 

Pour la Ram c'est donc faisable de remplacer aussi celle d'origine ? Cool, je croyais qu'on ne pouvait qu'ajouter à côté, la première barrette étant soudée.
CBi, tu m'envois plein de lien vers OWC, pourquoi ce site ? Est-ce que c'est qu'il est particulièrement moins cher ? Je préférerais ne pas me faire livrer des États unis en général ça fait cher le frais de port.

Et je vais voir comment je m'organise avec les disques externes (j'en ai déjà 2 en usb). Je ne sais pas trop quelle est la meilleure solution pour des backup ? Je n'ai actuellement pas de sauvegarde de secours ce qui est un peu la lose, est-ce que je peux utiliser un disque de 1To (en usb) que j'ai déjà pour des sauvegardes avec Time machine ? Ou vous connaissez de meilleurs solutions ?

En fait ce qui me fait un peu peur aussi c'est la réinstallation de tout le système sur le nouveau disque et récupérer toutes mes données… Quelle est la meilleure démarche ? Comment s'y prendre à quoi faut il penser ? 
Je pensais, le plus simple est peut-être qu'une fois le nouveau disque installé, je démarre bêtement sur cd réinstalle (mais direct snow Léopard ou alors le cd d'origine ?), installe toutes les mises à jours. Et si à côté je mets mon vieux disque dans un boitier tel quel je pourrai acceder aux donner sans soucis non ?

merci


----------



## rbart (21 Avril 2015)

Tu peux acheter n'importe quel SSD Sata 2.5".
Pas la peine d'en prendre un trop cher et performant, ton iMac ne pourra pas l'exploiter (Sata2).
Par contre, je ne suis pas certain que remplacer ton disque par un autre disque classique booste réllement ta machine (ça sera un peu mieux, mais pas génial).
Avec un SSD, tu ne le reconnaîtras plus.
J'imagine que tu as déjà une sauvegarde sur disque externe (clone ou time machine).
Si oui, la réinstallation est hyper facile, soit par recopie du clone sur ton nouveau disque, soit par réinstallation du système+restauration Time machine.


----------



## kanako (23 Avril 2015)

Merci rbart pour ta réponse.

J'ai trouvé un disque hybride SSD et HD, est-ce que ça ne serait pas une bonne idée de compromis entre performance et capacité ?
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...o-8-go-ssd-interne.html#caracteristics-anchor


----------



## CBi (23 Avril 2015)

Macway est peut-être un bon fournisseur, mais j'ai mes habitudes chez OWC où les upgrades possibles sont très clairement expliquées et les frais de port, notamment sur la RAM, sont minimes. 
Sur le SSD, complètement d'accord avec rbart, si tu n'as pas de gros besoins de stockage interne c'est clairement l'option à privilégier. 
Sur la façon de faire, dans mes upgrades, je procède toujours de la façon suivante : brancher le futur disque en externe, y copier le système existant via Carbon Copy Cloner ou installer un nouveau système, puis placer ce disque ainsi "prêt à l'emploi" à l'intérieur du Mac.


----------



## kanako (23 Avril 2015)

Super merci pour ta réponse CBi, 
je vais regarder alors sur OWC avec les frais de port également, 
super bonne idée de brancher le disque en externe (mais donc faut que je prévois un boitier compatible aussi alors), ça simplifie tout, je pense faire ça, j'ai bien envie en outre de repartir à zéro donc pas de clone.

Et donc si j'achète un SSD sata 2,5" il me faut un adapteur 3,5" c'est ça, et après ça se monte comme un disque dur normal ?

Sur le site de macway (moi c'est surtout le seul que je connais de fournisseur), ils ne disent jamais que les ssd sont compatible avec un imac 8,1 c'est à cause de cette histoire de sata II ou III c'est ça ? Mais je pourrais bien le monter, installer un système dessus etc ?


----------



## rbart (23 Avril 2015)

Tous les SSD se montent sur ton Mac.
Ceux en Sata3 seront limités en vitesse par le sata2, c'est tout.
Tu peux acheter n'importe où, mais je déconseille les OWC qui sont très chers pour de vieux SSD.


----------



## kanako (23 Avril 2015)

ok, moi je vis en Allemagne, et j'ai un bon d'achat pour le magasin Saturn, du coup si tout est compatible je vais probablement aller l'acheter là…
merci !


----------



## kanako (27 Avril 2015)

Bon finalement je reste sur Macway, parce que je connais je trouve ça plus simple (et plus sure niveau compatibilité), par contre sur macway comme ifixit ils ont pas trop l'air d'aimer mettre des ssd dans des macs aussi vieux, du coup je ne sais pas où trouver un caddy 3,5" vers 2,5" ? Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Et aussi apparemment il y a un problème pour reconnaitre le disque en interne selon la version de l'os, j'ai pas encore tout bien compris ni suivi dans les détails, mais je me demandais si ce problème est présent si j'installe à l'avance comme tu me le conseille CBi ?
Aussi d'ailleurs pour ce faire il faut nécessairement avoir un dock où je pourrais utiliser le boitier que je vais acheter pour mon vieux disque ?
Sur Macway boitier ou dock en firewire 800 sont au moins à 79€, pareil je ne sais pas trop où chercher pour trouver éventuellement moins cher.

Merci d'avance !

EDIT :
Ah en fait j'ai fini par trouver sur macway un caddy… Il me semble que j'ai tout à part les tournevis Torx (j'en avais acheté pour mon ibook il y a un siècle, mais aucune idée d'où ils se trouvent maintenant après tout ces déménagements…)

Voilà mon panier, je pense que tout est correct, si ce n'est que ça me semble un peu cher…






[/URL][/IMG] 


Total 415€90… j'avais plutôt un budget de 300… :/
Peut-on trouver l'équivalent moins cher ailleurs ?
merci


----------



## kidseb12 (30 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai également un iMac 8,1 de 2008, avec OSX 10.10.3.
Mais sur le site d'apple, ils disent que le max en ram et de 4Go ce que j'ai déja.

Je peut remplacer 2Go par une barrette de 4 ?


----------



## PO_ (1 Mai 2015)

Sur Amazon, le 850 evo 500 Go est à 189 € :

http://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-MZ-75E...1430500603&sr=8-1&keywords=ssd+850+evo+500+go

et la RAM est à 79 € :

http://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC...30500673&sr=8-4&keywords=SODIMM+DDR2+800+4+Go

et on trouve même un boitier FW 800/400 USB 2 pour 55 € :

http://www.amazon.fr/Lindy-42758-Bo...3&sr=8-1&keywords=boitier+disque+dur+FireWire

ou même pour 46 € :

http://www.amazon.fr/Boîtier-alumin...3&sr=8-2&keywords=boitier+disque+dur+FireWire

total  : 354 € contre 426,80 d'après ce que tu nous montre, et pas 415 €


----------



## CBi (2 Mai 2015)

C'est vrai qu'avec l'Euro tel qu'il est aujourd'hui, OWC est moins attirant que par le passé. Cependant j'éviterais pour la RAM de passer par un site généraliste genre vendeur externe Amazon pour y acheter le moins cher = les Macs sont parfois un peu délicats sur la qualité de la RAM qu'on leur propose. Ou alors s'assurer qu'on pourra bien renvoyer la marchandise en cas de problème. 
En revanche MacWay je pense est aussi fiable que OWC sur ce point.


----------



## PO_ (2 Mai 2015)

Je ne connais pas de site plus fiable qu'Amazon en ce qui concerne le retour et le remboursement d'un article.


----------



## kanako (7 Mai 2015)

Ouais sauf que j'aime pas la politique d'Amazone en ce qui concerne ses employés (sans parler de sa manière d'éviter de payer des taxes…), plein de reportages témoignent sur internet.
Bref, je n'achète plus sur Amazone. J'ai tout commandé sur Macway du coup. Tant pis pour la différence de prix.
Merci à tous pour votre aide.
Je viens d'installer la RAM, c'est ouf la différence déjà  (j'en ai aussi profité pour passer un coup d'aspi aussi)
Maintenant je suis en train de voir comment installer un système sur mon nouveau SSD (branché en externe via firewire 800)… J'ai l'impression que je vais être obligé de tout réinstaller depuis le début non ? (Léopard, snow Léopard etc…?)


----------



## kanako (7 Mai 2015)

Ah non en fait. Je fais donc une clean install directement de Yosemite (que j'ai téléchargé gratos, c'est cool) sur le nouveau disque.
Une fois fait je vérifie qu'il se monte bien, puis j'intervertirais les 2 disques.


----------



## kanako (10 Mai 2015)

Bon, alors Yosemite ne me permettant pas de lancer ma CS4, j'ai voulu formater et installer Maverick, sauf que depuis j'ai eu plein de Kernel Panics, je pensais que c'était seulement quand je bootais sur le disque SSD (branché en externe pour le moment via firewire 800), mais ça l'a fait aussi sur le disque habituel. J'ai craint que ça ait été à cause des barettes de ram. Puis depuis j'ai tout débranché, le disque externe aussi, et ça remarche. J'ose pas trop redémarrer ce disque.
Ça peut être du à quoi ces kernel Panic ? Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## malabar_91 (17 Mai 2015)

bonjour,
Il y a aussi le trim, il me semble (trim enabler) qu'il faut installer. J'ai la même config avec ram macway, mais pour démonter j'attends que mon disque interne lâche, voir si ce n'est pas autre chose comme l'alim ou la carte mère qui lâche avant le HDD.
Pour les kernel panics que tu as, je sèche.
Dans tous les cas de figure, il faut passer par une install de snow léopard, et upgrader ensuite vers Yosemite. (dans une clean install)
Il y a pas mal d'info sur osx facile. http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html


----------

